# قانونية أسفار العهد الجديد (حوار مفتوح)



## My Rock (5 يوليو 2009)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم

نبدأ حوارنا المفتوح مع الأخ البيان الصحيح في قانونية أسفار العهد الجديد.

نتمنى من جميع الأطراف المشاركة على بذل ما بوسعهم لدفع مستوى الحوار ليكون أرقى ما يكون, من حيث الأدب و الإحترام, و الدليل و الحُجة, فمهما إختلفنا في أرائنا, نبقى قادرين على طرح أفكارنا بصورة مُهذبة و أكاديمية.

نتمنى أن يكون الحوار هادئاً و المشاركات في هذا الموضوع مفتوحة للجميع إلا اذا طلب الأخ البيان الصحيح حصرها على مشرفي القسم (انا و الأستاذ Fadie) و مجموعة المحاورين فقط, و أن تكون المشاركات في صلب الموضوع. أي تعليق و إضافة خارجية يمكن إضافتها في موضوع (طلب حوار ثنائى حول الكتاب المقدس).


قوانين الحوار هي قوانين القسم العامة و الخاصة بالحوار

نترك المجال للأخ البيان الصحيح لطرح نقطته الأولى.


صلاتنا ان يكون هذا الحوار, سبب بركة و نعمة لكثيرين.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## البيان الصحيح (8 يوليو 2009)

سيدى الكريم لقد حددت ما اردت انت بعد ان عرضت على عدة اختيارات الى ان تطرق الامر حتى صار فى النهاية حوارا مفتوحا يشارك فيه الجميع وتناسيت تماما بانى قد طلبت من حضرتك حوارا ثنائيا حول الكتاب المقدس ثم بعد ذلك اومئت الى بالموافقة وبعد ذلك قيدت الامر بشروط ورغم التزامى بها الا انك حورت الموضوع كلية فكان كما ترى حيث رغبت انت 
وليكن ساطلب من حضرتك ان يتقدم احدكم للحوار معى  سواءا كان انت او الاستاذ فادى فكلاكما نجل ونحترم وهذا ليس شرطا ولكن دعما لمصداقية الحوار وعدم تشتيت نقاطة ما بين كل فكر واخر اتناقش معه فهذا ليس عيبا وليس ايضا شرطا 
ولى ايضا رجاءا بان يستمر الحوار ثنائى اينما كان القسم الذى سيدور فيه وهذا كما ذكرت لك ليس شرطا انما هو ضبطا للحوار


----------



## البيان الصحيح (8 يوليو 2009)

سيدى الكريم لقد حددت ما اردت انت بعد ان عرضت على عدة اختيارات الى ان تطرق الامر حتى صار فى النهاية حوارا مفتوحا يشارك فيه الجميع وتناسيت تماما بانى قد طلبت من حضرتك حوارا ثنائيا حول الكتاب المقدس ثم بعد ذلك اومئت الى بالموافقة وبعد ذلك قيدت الامر بشروط ورغم التزامى بها الا انك حورت الموضوع كلية فكان كما ترى حيث رغبت انت 
وليكن ساطلب من حضرتك ان يتقدم احدكم للحوار معى  سواءا كان انت او الاستاذ فادى فكلاكما نجل ونحترم وهذا ليس شرطا ولكن دعما لمصداقية الحوار وعدم تشتيت نقاطة ما بين كل فكر واخر اتناقش معه فهذا ليس عيبا وليس ايضا شرطا 
ولى ايضا رجاءا بان يستمر الحوار ثنائى اينما كان القسم الذى سيدور فيه وهذا كما ذكرت لك ليس شرطا انما هو ضبطا للحوار


----------



## My Rock (9 يوليو 2009)

لا أعرف ما هذا التخبط و ما هذه اللخبطة
يعني بعد أربعة أيام من إنشاء الموضوع تأتي لتشارك بمشارك أخرى لا تحتوي على أول نقاط الحوار؟
تقدمت للحوار, و طلبنا منك أن تكون ملماً بأبجديات الحوار, فلم يكن لك سوى قراءة كتاب و متابعة بعض المناظرات. إخترت بعدها قانونية الأسفار, قطلبنا منك أيضاً الإلمام بها, طرحنا عليك أبجدياتها التي يجب أن تكون ملماً بها قبل أن نبدأ الحوار, و طرحنا أبسط أبجديات قانونية الأسفار أن تكون ملماً ب متى تم تحديد قانونية الأسفار, و بدها طرحت إن سؤالك سيكون متى قُننت الإسفار! بطبيعة الحال لن أقبل أن أناظر شخص لا يعرف متى قُننت أسفار العهد الجديد.

بعدها قلت التالي:




البيان الصحيح قال:


> ملحوظة كى لانضيع وقت بعضنا أكثر من ذالك
> لو كان لابد من وضع إختبارات قبل المناظرة ......فليكون الحوار مفتوح فليس لدي
> وقت للإختبارات ولم أقوم بالتسجيل فى المنتدى لنختبر بعضنا ,من منا أكثر علماً أو أكثر معرفة , ما أريدة لو قمنا بتضييع وقتنا فليكون فى كشف الحقيقة .
> ياسيد ماى روك
> ...


 

ألم تطلب حوار مفتوح؟ ألم تطلب عدم "مضيعة وثقك" في "الإختبارات"؟

قلنا لك هذا الحوار المفتوح, هو فحص لك و لمعلوماتك, إن أثبت لنا إنك قارئ و فاهم, سنقوم بمناظرتك بعدها!

إذا كان خوفك على تشتيت الحوار, فلا تخق, انا سأدير الحوار و أي رد يشتت الموضوع من أي عضو سيحذف. يبقى الموضوع موضوع نقطة بنقطة, ستطرح تساؤلك و سنجيب عليه, سواء انا أو الإستاذ Fadie أو أحد المحاورين لا فرق.

أتمنى فعلاً ان نبدأ في الحوار, كفى تأخيراً يا أخي. أطرح تساؤلك و إعترض عندما يُتشتت الموضوع و ليس قبلها.

أكرر, الموضوع سأقوم بإدراته و لن أسمح بتشتيته بأي شكل من الأشكال.

يا ريت مشاركتك القادمة تبدأ فيها أول نقط الحوار.


----------



## البيان الصحيح (9 يوليو 2009)

> لا أعرف ما هذا التخبط و ما هذه اللخبطة


حسنا لنطرح التخبط جانبا ونبدأ فى الطرح وهاك سؤالى الاول وكما تعهدت حضرتك بانك ستتكفل بعدم تشتيت الحوار 
السؤال 
ما هى المعايير التى بناءا عليها تم الاتفاق  على الموحى به من عدمه وما هي المعايير التي من خلالها تم الاختيار والتنقيب.والبحث . مع ضرورة وضع  المسلمات التاريخية حول متى بدأ تجميع الاسفار بل التأكيد عليها  ؟ وكيف تم التجميع ؟ وأى الاسفار تم الابتداء بها ؟ وهل هناك ثمة شروط  لذلك نقصد للتقنين والفرز عما اطلق عليه مزور او ابو كريفيا؟ وان كان فيه فما هي ؟ ولماذا كان هناك اسفار متنازع عليها ومشكوك فيها او قليلة الاستعمال وما اسباب ذلك ؟ و لما لم تطبق تلك المعايير وما اثر الاضطهادات والملاحقة الامنية وحرق الكتب والقتل وهدم الكنائس وبدائية الطباعة والاختلافات الكنسية والهرطقات والمجامع الدموية فما اثر كل تلك الظروف والاحوال ؟ 
ها قد بدأت الموضوع تحسبا لاضاعة الوقت فى الاختبارات 
لك ان تقدم تفصيلا عما قدمت لك وبعدها يتم التعرض الى ما ذكرت لك فى نقاط فى حوارانا هذا 


ولكن تقول 


> لنا لك هذا الحوار المفتوح, هو فحص لك و لمعلوماتك, إن أثبت لنا إنك قارئ و فاهم, سنقوم بمناظرتك بعدها!




هل لابد من فحص المعلومات حتى تتم مسايرة الاراء الست كما تزعم على حق فلما لم تقدم لى عند طرحى الحق الذى تراه بطريقة توافق معلوماتى ولعلمك كلما قلت المعلومات كلما كان الاقناع اكثر سهولة 

لك تحياتى استاذ ماى روك


----------



## Fadie (9 يوليو 2009)

> ما هى المعايير التى بناءا عليها تم الاتفاق على الموحى به من عدمه وما هي المعايير التي من خلالها تم الاختيار والتنقيب.والبحث . مع ضرورة وضع المسلمات التاريخية حول متى بدأ تجميع الاسفار بل التأكيد عليها ؟ وكيف تم التجميع ؟ وأى الاسفار تم الابتداء بها ؟ وهل هناك ثمة شروط لذلك نقصد للتقنين والفرز عما اطلق عليه مزور او ابو كريفيا؟ وان كان فيه فما هي ؟ ولماذا كان هناك اسفار متنازع عليها ومشكوك فيها او قليلة الاستعمال وما اسباب ذلك ؟ و لما لم تطبق تلك المعايير وما اثر الاضطهادات والملاحقة الامنية وحرق الكتب والقتل وهدم الكنائس وبدائية الطباعة والاختلافات الكنسية والهرطقات والمجامع الدموية فما اثر كل تلك الظروف والاحوال ؟
> ها قد بدأت الموضوع تحسبا لاضاعة الوقت فى الاختبارات
> لك ان تقدم تفصيلا عما قدمت لك وبعدها يتم التعرض الى ما ذكرت لك فى نقاط فى حوارانا هذا


 
يعلم الله انا وقفت ادام المشاركة دى ربع ساعة عمال اضحك عشان مش عارف ارد اقول ايه!

اولاً بس محدش هنا هيرد عشان احنا على حق و انت على باطل، احنا هنرد عشان انت جاى تتعلم و تسأل، مش عشان نثبتلك اننا على حق و انت على باطل!

ثانياً، واضح كدة انك لا تعرف شىء عن قانونية الأسفار من كثرة الأسئلة. يعنى انا مش عارف انت فى باقى الحوار هتسأل تقول ايه؟ انت سألت كل الأسئلة!

ثالثاً، لك الإجابة:

1- معايير تقنين الأسفار: الرسولية - الجامعية - الأرثوذكسية

2- تجميع الأسفار نستطيع إرجاعه لنهايات القرن الأول و بدايات القرن الثانى.

3- كيفية التجميع هى كل genre مع بعضهم.

4- تم الإبتداء بالأناجيل الأربعة.

5- لا لا يوجد شروط للتقنين عن الأبوكريفا، لأنه لم يوجد شخص فى التاريخ اصلاً وضعهم فى ميزان مع الكتب القانونية.

6- كان هناك أسفار مُختلف عليها لأن الكنيسة كان يتطلبها الوقت حتى تتأكد من قانونيتها.

7- المعايير المذكورة فى 1 طُبِقت على الأسفار السبعة المُختلف عليها.

8- تأثير الإضطهادات لا مجال له الآن فى الحوار لأنى مش ناوى اكتب موضوع انشاء.

وصلتك إجابة الأسئلة، أى إعتراض أو تشكيك؟

و كما قلت سابقاً، لا احد هنا يريد ان يقنعك بشىء، انت شخص لا تعرف شىء فى القانونية و جاى تسأل و نحن نعلمك، و بالتالى لا حاجة لأغنية الحق و الباطل!

تحياتى


----------



## Fadie (9 يوليو 2009)

اما سؤالى (الوحيد) لك الآن، فهو: ما الذى تعرفه عن نظريات التقنين الثلاث الشهيرة لزاهن، هارناك، و سندبيرج؟


----------



## صوت الرب (22 يوليو 2009)

*أين ذهبت يا أخ "البيان الصحيح" ؟
ما زال الحوار في بدايته*


----------



## Eva Maria (22 يوليو 2009)

*


صوت الرب قال:



أين ذهبت يا أخ "البيان الصحيح" ؟
ما زال الحوار في بدايته

أنقر للتوسيع...


الاخ " البيان الصحيح" حالياً يوظف جهوده في مجال الاستفزازات وخرق القوانين في القسم الاسلامي ( لغاية ما في نفس يعقوب).

على كل حال ندعو الاخ " البيان الصحيح " بتوضيح جدوله الزمني للرد في هذا الحوار, والذي أخذ على عاتقه البدء فيه, وبالانتظار.

سلام المسيح 
*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (22 يوليو 2009)

*يا جماعة الحوار اساس منتهى من اول مشاركة للاخ البيان الصحيح لانه وضح انه لا معرفة له في قانونية اسفار العهد الجديد*​


----------



## البيان الصحيح (23 يوليو 2009)

الأستاذ ماي روك أشكرك 
سالت أكثر من سؤال فى المشاركة الأولى ليستمر الحوار .... خشيت أن أسال سؤال واحد صريح ومحدد يحزف السؤال ..وينتهى الموضوع . وبما أننى وجدتكم ترحبون بالحوار ومستعدون للإجابة 
أبدأ بإذن الله السؤال الأول 
عندما سألت سؤال واحد ومحدد  فى الصفحة التى طلبت بها مناظرة .قلت النقد النصى وقانونية الأسفار تحتاج إلى معرفة واسعة أو دراسة أكاديمية إلخ .. ولابد من إختبارات أولاً , فطلبت منكم أن لانضيع وقتنا فى الإختبارات .. ونبدأ المناظرة .. قلتم فليكون الحوار مفتوح ..ولاكنى لا أريد المناظرة حول النقد النصى أو قانونية الأسفار 
أخبرتم بمنتهى الصراحة ما أريدة , مقارنة بين المخطوطات والكتاب المقدس الذى بين أيديكم ..


البيان الصحيح قال:


> ياسيد ماى روك قلت
> 
> 
> > هل هو إعتراضات على مخطوطات و الإختلاف في بعضها (لا تفرح كثيراً فالمصود هنا خطأ بشري في تكرير حرف أو كتابة كلمة بتقديم أو تأخير حرف الخ من الأخطاء الإملائية)
> ...


وقررت أن يكون الحوار مفتوح .ورحبتم بذالك .. وأنا أيضاً أرحب بذالك ..ووجدتكم مستعدين للإجابة وللحوار .ولاكن ياسيد ماى روك هل تمانع أن يكون السؤال الأول هو نفس السؤال الذى طرحته سابقاً ,؟


البيان الصحيح قال:


> السيد الفاضل ماى روك أشكرك  وأوافق أن تكون المناظر لى والمشرف أيضاً على المناظرة .
> وبرجاء نقل المناظرة إلى قسم المناظرات .
> 
> 
> ...


لو كانت الإجابه نعم فأتمنى الإجابة على السؤال هل المخطوطات والكتاب المقدس مختلفان أم متطابقان ؟
.ولو كنت ترفض الإجابة عليه أبدأ بتفنيد مشاركتك حول النقد النصى للعهد الجديد.
ولاكن ما أتمناة أولاً 
الإجابة على هذا السؤال كى نسير من البداية وشكراً


----------



## Fadie (23 يوليو 2009)

ياعم الحج انت منسحب من الحوار دة يعنى؟


----------



## My Rock (23 يوليو 2009)

ركز على الحوار يا أخ البيان الصحيح
إتفقنا ان نتحاور في قانونية أسفار العهد الجديد, التي للأسف لا تعرف عنها شيئاً و انهيت الحوار بأول مداخلة لك بأسئلة تبين عدم معرفتك التامة بأبسط أبجديات التقنيين.

و الآن لا داعي للهروب و الجرجرة, ركز على الحوار و السؤال المطروح لك:




fadie قال:


> اما سؤالى (الوحيد) لك الآن، فهو: ما الذى تعرفه عن نظريات التقنين الثلاث الشهيرة لزاهن، هارناك، و سندبيرج؟


 
أذا كنت لا تعرف الإجابة, فأعترف إنك لا تعرفها و لا داعي لهذه التمثيلية.


----------



## My Rock (24 يوليو 2009)

قبل القفز لأي نقطة أخرى, عليكالإجابة على السؤال التالي:



fadie قال:


> اما سؤالى (الوحيد) لك الآن، فهو: ما الذى تعرفه عن نظريات التقنين الثلاث الشهيرة لزاهن، هارناك، و سندبيرج؟


 
إذا كنت لا تعرف الإجابة, إعترف ليعرف الجميع مستوى الذين نحاورهم.


----------



## البيان الصحيح (25 يوليو 2009)

> قبل القفز لأي نقطة أخرى, عليكالإجابة على السؤال التالي:



بالله عليك يا سيد زعيم اهذا انصاف فيعد ان حذفت المشاركتين تكتفى بوضع هاتين الكلمتين كرد على ما فنتدته لك 
اى قفز يا رجل واى حوار تدعونى اليه الا تعلم انى انا الذى طالبت بحوار حول كتابك والمفروض انى انا هو صاحب الطرح ولم تكتفى بل على مدار خمس صفخات فى صفحة طلب الحوار بعد ان اصبحت انا الطارح وانا المتلقى تاتينى وتوجه الى الاسئلة والمطلوب منى انا ولست انت الاجابة 
وضعت شروط للحوار وخيرتنى ولم تكتفى بل عندما اخترت نقطة مثلما عرضت انت على سارعن وقلت لا اريدها ومن ثم جعلتنى اتنقل بين نقاطك وشورطك التى وضعت وحتى اتفقنا ودخلنا فى الحوار وبعد اول سؤال وضعته ولم تجب عليه الا بكلام مرسل لا علاقة له بالامر اطلاقا بل ولم تفصله واكتفيت بوضع مجموعة قواعد لا تصلح الا لك انت وواجبى ان اصدق بها وبعد ان فندتها لك فحذفت المشاركة واكتقيت بكلمة لا للنط 

يا رجل اخاطب فطرتك وعقلك هل انا هو الخاطئ فان كنت تطالبنى  ان اجيب سؤالك وانت تعلم بانه لا يمثل لى اى شئ بل انا هو الذى سوف يعترض على تلك النظريان ان حاولت الاستشهاد بها فى حوارنا 
فهل انا قد دخلت صفحتكم كى اجيبكم على اسالتكم فى دينكم او انا هو الذى يسال وانتم المطالبين بالاجابة على اسئلتى 
سانزل بالمشاركة مرة ثانية ولا يعنينى سؤالك فى شئ ولا يخدمنى حتى لحظة وما اريده هو الاجابة على ما جاء بها من تساؤلات بعد ان قمت فيها برد مزاعم السيد فادى فى مشاركته الاخيرة 

اما عن السؤال هذا فلن اجيبة واعلم وتاكد بل انت متاكد انى اعرف الكثير عن هذه النظريات ولكنها لا تخدم طرحى الان 

اسمح للحوار بان يكتمل ورد الامر الى طبيعته فانا هو الطارح وانت عليك الاجابة ......


----------



## Fadie (25 يوليو 2009)

دة انت تشكر ربنا ان روك مسح كلامك. دة كلام يضحك عليك الناس يابنى. ليه الأرثوذكسية هى المعيار مش البروتستانتية أو الكاثوليكية؟ هههههههههههه انت اهبل يابنى؟ و السبع اسفار المُختلف عليهم هما الأسفار القانونية التانية؟ يخرب بيت سنينك، هتضحك عليك المسلمين قبل المسيحيين.

بص، أى حرف انا قلته فى إجاباتى انت متقدرش تشكك فيه ولا اى مسلم يقدر يشكك فيه عشان دى حقائق مش مجال آراء. و واضح كدة انك أبيض و ملكش فيها، فروح هات حد كبير نكلمه.

بالمناسبة انا عايز اجابة السؤال مش عشان تخدم طرحك ولا لأ بس عشان نشوف انت بتفهم الموضوع اللى بتتكلم فيه ولا لأ. أما من ناحية طرحك فأنا مش شايف طرح اصلاً.


----------



## Fadie (25 يوليو 2009)

دة انت تشكر ربنا ان روك مسح كلامك. دة كلام يضحك عليك الناس يابنى. ليه الأرثوذكسية هى المعيار مش البروتستانتية أو الكاثوليكية؟ هههههههههههه انت اهبل يابنى؟ و السبع اسفار المُختلف عليهم هما الأسفار القانونية التانية؟ يخرب بيت سنينك، هتضحك عليك المسلمين قبل المسيحيين.

بص، أى حرف انا قلته فى إجاباتى انت متقدرش تشكك فيه ولا اى مسلم يقدر يشكك فيه عشان دى حقائق مش مجال آراء. و واضح كدة انك أبيض و ملكش فيها، فروح هات حد كبير نكلمه.

بالمناسبة انا عايز اجابة السؤال مش عشان تخدم طرحك ولا لأ بس عشان نشوف انت بتفهم الموضوع اللى بتتكلم فيه ولا لأ. أما من ناحية طرحك فأنا مش شايف طرح اصلاً.


----------



## My Rock (25 يوليو 2009)

البيان الصحيح قال:


> سانزل بالمشاركة مرة ثانية ولا يعنينى سؤالك فى شئ ولا يخدمنى حتى لحظة وما اريده هو الاجابة على ما جاء بها من تساؤلات بعد ان قمت فيها برد مزاعم السيد فادى فى مشاركته الاخيرة
> 
> اما عن السؤال هذا فلن اجيبة واعلم وتاكد بل انت متاكد انى اعرف الكثير عن هذه النظريات ولكنها لا تخدم طرحى الان


 
الموضوع ليس موضوع عناد و تحدي و من يكسر كلام و قانون من.
الموضوع حوار نطمح أن يكون هادئ, أخترناه لتطرح تساؤلاتك و لنختبر معلوماتك لنى إن كنت مؤهلاً لمحاورة فمازال هذا الإحتمال وارد الى حين التأكد من علمك, لكن للأسف و لحد الآن اثبت لنا إنك لا تعرف شيئاً عن قانونية اسفار العهد الجديد

لذلك تفضل بالإجابة على السؤال المطروح حتى نعطيك المجال بعدها لطرح تساؤلك القادم, الذي نتمنى فيه أن تفصح معلوماتك التي فيه بصورة أدق لكي لا تقلب الموضوع لموضوع ترفيهي بسبب الأسئلة الغريبة التي توجهها.




fadie قال:


> دة انت تشكر ربنا ان روك مسح كلامك. دة كلام يضحك عليك الناس يابنى. ليه الأرثوذكسية هى المعيار مش البروتستانتية أو الكاثوليكية؟


 
كان المفروض يا فادي إنك تكتب الكاثوليكية بدل الجامعة في شروط التقنين, كان الأخ داخ فيها و كان إعترض لماذا نذكر الطوائف الارثوذكسية و الكاثوليكية و لا نذكر البروتستانتية في موضوع القانونية.. اما حاجة تضحك صحيح.. صدقني وقفت امام حذف الأجابة دقائق أريد تمالك نفسي من الضحك حتى أحذف المشاركة..

على أي حال يا اخ البيان الصحيح, ننتظر منك الإجابة على السؤال إن كنت تعرف الأجابة, أو تعترف إنك لا تعرف الإجابة لكي نعرف معلومات الشخص الذي نحاوره.. بالمناسبة الفترة التي أخذتها في الرد هي كافية لأيجاد اجابة مبسطة للسؤال..


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (25 يوليو 2009)

*يا اخي البيان الصحيح*

*واضح انه لا علاقة لك بهذا الموضوع اطلاقا روح جيب واحد فاهم وعارف بدل ما تضحكنا عليك قال ليه الأرثوذكسية هى المعيار مش البروتستانتية أو الكاثوليكية؟ *
*حرام عليك هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## البيان الصحيح (29 يوليو 2009)

حرر بواسطة My Rock
للأسباب التالية:

التهرب من الرد على السيرال الموجه
الخروج عن الموضوع و التطرق للمخطوطات الذي هو ليس موضوعنا
التعرض للكنيسة المصرية و وصفها بكلمات غير لائقة
وصف إسم الكنيسة بكلمة جارحة


----------



## My Rock (29 يوليو 2009)

الآخ البيان الصحيح
للأسف وصقنا بك و بالحوار معك, كنا نتأمل أخلاق طيبة و علم وافر, لكنك لا تملك سوى الحقد و اللسان المسموم
مر أكثر من ثلاثة أسابيع و أنت تماطل في الرد على سؤال بسيط طلبنا منك الرد عليه و لحد الآن لم ترد.
واضح جداً لا تعرف إسس الحوار العلمي, فلا يوجد لديك أحترام و لا علم, تتخبط بين التكلم في بداية مشاركاتك عن التقنيين و من ثم ترجع للمخطوطات مفسراً كلامنا الذي نكتبه في مواقعنا ضدنا, فأي عقل هذا الذي يعتقد إننا نكتب كلام علمي موثق ليستخدمه كدليل ضد إيماننا؟

الآخ فادي انا بزعت من هذه المهزلة, مر أكثر ثلاثة اسابيع و الآخ يماطل و يقل أدبه بكلمات يعلم الله لولا موضوعه الثاني مع الآخ انطونيس لرميته خارج المنتدى. فهذه الأوصاف التي وصفت بها كنيسة الله لن أنساها لك, عقابك سيأتي لاحقاً. عضوياتك الكثيرة في المنتدى لا تفلح بالتبرج بها و ذكرها الآن لإنك تعلم إن قانونا يمنع التسجيل بأكثر من عضوية و هو تحدي واضح و رخيص لكي نوقف عضويتك لتبدأ بالتهليل.


الوقت الذي أخذته في في متابعة هذا الحوار لا يستحقه لا المشاركة فيه و لا حتى الموضوع المطروح بجوانبه الحالية, كان الأفضل إستخدام الوقت للرد على شبهة أو كتابة مقالة ينتفع بها الآخرين بدل من هذا الحوار الذي لا توجد به معلومة واحدة جديدة بل كلها أبجديات نعرفها من فترة ليست بقصيرة.

عزيزي فادي, الكلمات التي وصف بها الكنيسة لن أقبلها و لن أقبل لعضو أن ينتمي للمنتدى و يتلفضها, لذلك تفضل إنهي هذا الحوار برد أخير و أغلق الموضوع بعدك لننتهي من هذه المهزلة.


----------



## Fadie (29 يوليو 2009)

هذا الحوار نموذج مثالى لـ "الهبل" فى العلم!

مرة أخرى ارثوذكسية و بروتستانتية؟ تريد أن تُضحِك القراء عليك يا بيان صحيح؟!

تُغلق هذه المهزلة، و أعتقد أنه درس لنا لكى نعرف من نحاور و من نعلم!


----------

